# Quanto ci metterò ad installare gentoo'

## Asriel

Scusate se è una domanda che viene posta di frequente....

ma sul mio pc con  pentium 4 2.6 gh e ram 512 (penso che basti la cpu e la ram per valutare, o no?) quanto impiegherebbe gentoo a installarsi da stage 1?

----------

## CarloJekko

il sistema completo credo (notte e giorno) 1 giorno e mezzo (compreso openoffice, kde o gnome)

EDIT

BUONA FORTUNA!!

----------

## redview

se nn incontri particolari problemi tecnici, in una giornata hai un sistema funzionante ed usabile.

buona fortuna!

----------

## Asriel

oddio, un giorno ci posso anche stare, ma uno e mezzo proprio no... speriamo bene... cmq proverò ad installarla solamente a giugno, ora per motivi di tempo non posso proprio...

----------

## Ic3M4n

personalmente posso dirti che io dopo 6 mesi sul portatile non ho ancora finito. nel senso: metti questo, togli quello, è uscito il nuovo programma che fa quest'altro... posso solo dirti che è proprio questo il bello d gentoo. 

come prima installazione, di base logicamente con poche cose direi che un giorno/ giorno e mezzo possono andare bene. se proprio vuoi però potrei citarti una famosissima legge che mi smentirà.

```
legge di murphy
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

Dipende da cosa ci installi sopra....lo stage 1 (il bootstrap) di per se ti impiegherà alcune ore.

Se non installi kde (o se lo installi con la use "kdeenablefinal" che puppa tanta ram ma velocizza la compilazione) allora puoi togliere una decina di ore dalla compilazione

Comunque i pacchetti che impiegano di più sono (è un'elenco rapido e inesatto)

glibc, gcc, xorg-x11, gimp, wxgtk, mozilla-firefox, mozilla-thunderbird, tutti i pacchettoni kde (ora sono stati spezzettati in pacchettini ma il totale di tempo è uguale se non superiore)... il vero mostro è openoffice che impiega ben 7 ore sul mio athlon-xp 2500

Per questi pacchetti "grossi" c'è la verisone binaria, che riconosci dal suffisso "-bin", ovvero openoffice-bin, mozilla-firefox-bin e mozilla-thunderbird-bin. Purtroppo non tutti i pacchetti hanno i binari corrispondenti... anzi, sono pochissimi  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## thewally

Macchina:

Pentium 4 - 2,4 GHz - Ram 512 MB

Per compilare, partendo da uno stage 2, quindi un emerge system +  emerge kde-meta + emerge mozilla-firefox + emerge mozilla-thunderbird + emerge openoffice, senza utilizzare binari... un giorno e mezzo circa (forse anche qualche ora in piu'), ma ne e' valsa la pena...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xet

io personalmente la prima volta ci ho messo 2 giorni...

ultimamente ci metto 6-7 orette....(3 p4 in distcc più qualche altra macchina attorno al giga)

cmq il sistema base in 4-5 ore (se non erro) xorg e fluxbox compreso

poi kde da solo ci mette 8 ore...di solti con tanti errori  :Very Happy: 

consiglio:

fai il bootstrap e il system e xorg....poi kde e il resto scarica i binari...

tanto le vere potenzialità delle ottimizzazioni estreme non si vedono con kde, che è un mostro a n teste 

(con n direttamente proporzionale alla versione  :Smile:  )

----------

## Cazzantonio

incredibile come quanta gente che usa gentoo usi anche kde... che non è certo il wm più veloce da compilare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## redview

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> che non è certo il wm più veloce da compilare 

 

ma infatti kde è un de! :Razz: 

beh, io, dopo aver girato tanti wm, penso che ne valga la pena. soprattutto ora con lo split dei pkt, così si installa ciò che si vuole.

imho, kde è troppo avanti! :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> incredibile come quanta gente che usa gentoo usi anche kde... che non è certo il wm più veloce da compilare 

 <OT mode=ON>integrazione dei vari elementi, look 'n feel intuitività&immediatezza...son molti i motivi,il tutto coadiuvato dalle use flag  :Very Happy: <OT mode=OFF>

----------

## GhePeU

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> incredibile come quanta gente che usa gentoo usi anche kde... che non è certo il wm più veloce da compilare 

 

[flame]

l'unica cosa di cui continuo a stupirmi è perchè così tanta gente usi kde

[/flame]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> [flame]l'unica cosa di cui continuo a stupirmi è perchè così tanta gente usi kde[/flame]

  :Rolling Eyes: 

Perchè son liberi di farlo

----------

## GhePeU

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   [flame]l'unica cosa di cui continuo a stupirmi è perchè così tanta gente usi kde[/flame] 
> 
> Perchè son liberi di farlo

 

non è vietato nemmeno darsi fuoco ai peli delle ascelle con l'accendino, se è per questo

----------

## CarloJekko

E vai con il flame...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> non è vietato nemmeno darsi fuoco ai peli delle ascelle con l'accendino, se è per questo

 

[MOD]Ma e' cosi' difficile accetatre che la gente preferisca kde rispetto a gnome o fvwm a fluxbox. l'importante e' poter scegliere. Se continua la discussione in questi termini il post verra' chiuso[/MOD]

----------

## neryo

 *Asriel wrote:*   

> oddio, un giorno ci posso anche stare, ma uno e mezzo proprio no... speriamo bene... cmq proverò ad installarla solamente a giugno, ora per motivi di tempo non posso proprio...

 

bisogna avere calma e sange freddo... considera che se non cambi hardware quella installazione ti dura una vita. Non come windows che ogni tanto ha bisogno di essere reinstallato...  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> personalmente posso dirti che io dopo 6 mesi sul portatile non ho ancora finito. nel senso: metti questo, togli quello, è uscito il nuovo programma che fa quest'altro... posso solo dirti che è proprio questo il bello d gentoo. 

 

beh questo vale per tutti i sistemi....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   non è vietato nemmeno darsi fuoco ai peli delle ascelle con l'accendino, se è per questo 
> 
> [MOD]Ma e' cosi' difficile accetatre che la gente preferisca kde rispetto a gnome o fvwm a fluxbox. l'importante e' poter scegliere. Se continua la discussione in questi termini il post verra' chiuso[/MOD]

 

un forum linux senza flame sui de/wm non è un forum linux

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> un forum linux senza flame sui de/wm non è un forum linux

 

[MOD]Sara' ma se continua in questi toni io chiudo. Poi non e' tanto il flame in se che mi disturba, ma come la gente si impone ed espone le cose.[/MOD]

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> incredibile come quanta gente che usa gentoo usi anche kde... che non è certo il wm più veloce da compilare 

 

Hei... con questa frase non volevo iniziare un flame  :Laughing: 

Era solo una considerazione (che mi sarei potuto risparmiare  :Rolling Eyes:  ) del tutto personale....

Nn ho niente contro kde, solo mi sarei aspettato che tanta gente si sentisse scoraggiata dai tempi di compilazione (gnome per esempio ci mette molto meno)... beh, meglio così  :Very Happy: 

@GhePeU

Preferisco un forum senza flame a un forum di linux allora  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   [flame]l'unica cosa di cui continuo a stupirmi è perchè così tanta gente usi kde[/flame] 
> 
> Perchè son liberi di farlo

 

omg ci mancherebbe anche che non lo fossero!

ma fammi capire GhePeU chi usa kde non è uberskilled? 

/me usa kde sul fisso (uso tale wm dalla primissime versioni)

       usa gnome sul portatile

----------

## koma

c'è sempre l'opzione vidalinux  :Smile: 

desktop.vidalinux.org

----------

## Asriel

um... mi sa che farò il bootstrap e poi installerò i binari... oppure la roba pesante la installo un altro giorno...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se ti può consolare la cosa più pesante è l'inizio.... dopo che hai installato un sistema sufficientemente completo poi aggiornarlo non è così pesante (eventualmente gli aggiornamenti di kde o openoffice, di cui ti consiglio la versione -bin, li puoi fare la notte....)

----------

## btbbass

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se ti può consolare la cosa più pesante è l'inizio.... dopo che hai installato un sistema sufficientemente completo poi aggiornarlo non è così pesante (eventualmente gli aggiornamenti di kde o openoffice, di cui ti consiglio la versione -bin, li puoi fare la notte....)

 

Anch'io sono d'accordo con cazzantonio... i pacchetti più pesanti li prendi bin e via, almeno all'inizio, poi una volta sistemato, ci pensi e li metti compilati uno per volta... io openoffice continuo a prenderlo -bin, perchè non ho abb spazio per compilarlo !!

Ti dico, l'unico vantaggio IMHO (senza flame) di pacchetti grandi è che puoi cambiare le USE flag, se no come prestazioni sono simili...

----------

## GhePeU

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*    *GhePeU wrote:*   [flame]l'unica cosa di cui continuo a stupirmi è perchè così tanta gente usi kde[/flame] 
> 
> Perchè son liberi di farlo 
> 
> omg ci mancherebbe anche che non lo fossero!
> ...

 

chi ha parlato di skills? semplicemente, trovo kde disorganizzato e caotico

----------

## gutter

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chi ha parlato di skills? semplicemente, trovo kde disorganizzato e caotico

 

Come detto prima da fedeliallalinea se il discorso continua ci vediamo costretti a chiudere il thread.

Se un thread parla di un argomento X non mi pare corretto esprimere opinioni sull'argomento Y al massimo puoi aprire un altro thread.

Nel tuo caso aprire un altro thread che sia una critica a KDE non penso sia una soluzione ottima dal momento che scatenerebbe semplicemente un flame e ci vedremmo costretti a chiudere anche quello.

----------

## ballero

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> incredibile come quanta gente che usa gentoo usi anche kde... che non è certo il wm più veloce da compilare 

 

Kde, non dimentichiamocelo, include l'opzione do_not_compile che aiuta parecchio.

----------

## ballero

 *Asriel wrote:*   

> Scusate se è una domanda che viene posta di frequente....
> 
> ma sul mio pc con  pentium 4 2.6 gh e ram 512 (penso che basti la cpu e la ram per valutare, o no?) quanto impiegherebbe gentoo a installarsi da stage 1?

 

Difficle da dire (nella valutazione includerei anche la velocita' del disco e i timing della ram). Per esperienza non ho ancora trovato una stage1 in cui, in un dato momento, non ci fosse qualcosa da sistemare manualmente. E li' i tempi si allungano.

----------

## CarloJekko

[IMHO]in effetti anche a me tra firefox e firefox-bin (che tra l'altro è compilato per un i686) non ho trovato alcuna differenza... Poi se si pensa che per la compilazione di openoffice vengono filtrate le flags...[/IMHO]

----------

## ballero

Ma di solito, quanto tempo ci metti per compilare firefox?

----------

## CarloJekko

un paio d'ore, più o meno...

----------

## btbbass

 *ballero wrote:*   

> Ma di solito, quanto tempo ci metti per compilare firefox?

 

```

genlop -t mozilla-firefox

 * net-www/mozilla-firefox

     Thu Feb 17 13:12:12 2005 >>> net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0

       merge time: 40 minutes and 18 seconds.

     Sun Feb 27 03:20:09 2005 >>> net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0

       merge time: 42 minutes and 17 seconds.

     Mon Feb 28 18:21:56 2005 >>> net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0.1

       merge time: 51 minutes and 6 seconds.

     Wed Mar 23 22:25:20 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.1

       merge time: 41 minutes and 48 seconds.

     Tue Mar 29 16:56:37 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.2

       merge time: 53 minutes and 25 seconds.

     Sun Apr 17 14:43:51 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.3

       merge time: 45 minutes and 44 seconds.

     Mon Apr 18 20:18:10 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.3

       merge time: 47 minutes and 5 seconds.

     Tue Apr 19 17:25:48 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.3

       merge time: 45 minutes and 11 seconds.

     Sat May 14 20:02:11 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.4

       merge time: 1 hour, 2 minutes and 4 seconds.

```

con centrino 1400, 512 Mb ram e hd da 5200 rpm

----------

## xoen

 *Asriel wrote:*   

> Scusate se è una domanda che viene posta di frequente....
> 
> ma sul mio pc con  pentium 4 2.6 gh e ram 512 (penso che basti la cpu e la ram per valutare, o no?) quanto impiegherebbe gentoo a installarsi da stage 1?

 

Ieri è arrivato finalmente il (mio primo) notebook, un Asus A6770 KLH, CPU Turion64 MT32 a 1800 Mhz, 512 MB di RAM, scheda video NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200 TC, etc...

Da stage1 a stage2 in 125 minuti, cioè 2 ore (e 5 minuti), tempo di download escluso (pacchetti scaricati prima sul computer desktop).

Riporto i tempi di compilazione di merge di GCC e GLIBC che mi da genlop:

GCC in 24 minuti

GLIBC in 1 ora e 18 minuti.

Appena poi installo altro magari vi faccio sapere, comunque gli AMD64 dovrebbero spaccare per tempi di compilazione (e non solo)...

----------

## RexRocker

boh guarda se ti spaventano i tempi di compilazione puoi sempre partire da uno stage 3, poi quando hai tempo dai un emerge -e world e sei a posto.

Spero di non sbagliarmi ma cosi non dovresti notare differenze tra uno stage1. Di solito io usavo sempre e solo stage1 perchè pensavo fosse il max dell'ottimizzazione, poi ho provato il modo alternativo ed effettivamente hai un sistema funzionante in circa 1 oretta (il tempo maggiore è occupato dalla compilazione del kernel) e poi al primo riavvio puoi gia iniziare ad installare xorg e amici vari  :Smile: 

Poi quando hai tempo (magari la notte) lanci un bel emerge -e world e hai tutti i pacchetti ricompilati, se poi aggiungi un emerge -euD --newuse (se cambi USE flag) world e sei a posto

ciao

Rex

----------

## lopio

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Appena poi installo altro magari vi faccio sapere, comunque gli AMD64 dovrebbero spaccare per tempi di compilazione (e non solo)...

 

e' stata anche la mia impressione ma credo dipenda dal fatto che e' il processore e' nuovo 

Attenzione ai flame amd/intel  :Wink: 

----------

